# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Ruscus aculeatus llamado rusco o brusco

## perdiguera

El brusco o rusco es una planta que me encontré el otro día en las marismas del Ampurdán y tiene unos frutos de color rojo
Repito la foto y pongo otra.





No confundir con los frutos de las madreselvas que son venenosos en todas las variedades.
Una manera de identificar las madreselvas es que sus frutos tienen un punto negro o blanco en el "culo" mientras que los frutos del cornejo macho, que son rojos, no tienen punto y sí una especie de corona blanca alrededor del pedúnculo, zona por donde se unen a la rama.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola, soy eldelassetas, y lo primero que quiero deciros es que hace tiempo que me registré, pero soy un inutil con la informática y no me deja responder  a los temas si no es desde fuera. 
Ahora vamos a lo que interesa. Perdiguera, fíjate que el fruto sale del centro de la "hoja", que por supuesto no es una hoja, es una transformación del tallo. La planta se llama Ruscus aculeatus (creo que la llaman en algunos lugares brusco), es de la misma familia que el espárrago, y cuando nace se parece mucho. Se utiliza en medicina como vasoconstrictor y antiinflamatoria.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la respuesta, ¡vaya confusión que tuve! Ahora edito el hilo.

----------


## eldelassetas

Hola a todos, como ya llegó la primavera, mirad como se parece el Ruscus aculeatus al espárrago.

----------

